# Solved: HP printer driver won't install



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm trying to reinstall my printer after I updated my aol security. When I try installing it says printer driver unknown. I've tried installing from disk and hp website. Printer driver unknown keeps coming up. I tried the restore point 3x's and computer will not restore back to a previous date. Hp support told me to reinstall windows xp, which I don't have a disk for. Is there a way to install this printer that was working for the last year without a problem?
Hope someone can help me. 
It's a Hp psc 1315v printer and I'm running window's xp home. 
Why won't it install? 
thank you 
Michelle


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This sometimes works... Delete the printer if it is listed in your list of printers. Then go to C:\Windows\inf and delete any oemX.inf and oemX.pnf files (X is a number) that contain references to your printer model. Try re-installing the printer. If it is a USB printer, follow the printer manufacurers directions (install before vs. after connecting the printer).


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks, but that didn't work either. Yes it's a USB printer, followed manf. directions. 3/4 way threw this time, it quit and said send an error report to microsoft.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You could try downloading a new driver from www.driverguide.com It is free but you must register.
Good Luck
Vicks


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Vicks. That didnt help either. Still getting printer driver unknown. I'm also not getting an icon in my printer/fax folder with psc 1315v?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest a call to HP tech support. My guess is something has corrupted the registry entries and the HP installer is getting confused, but that's just a guess.


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks John. I've been online chatting with the HP Tech.'s and their stumped too. They had me uninstall/reinstall from their links. They had me manually restart the driver and they had me create a compatable driver using hp deskjet 500. I still get the error msg printer driver unknown. Do you think a different brand of printer will give me the same issues? I actually went out and bought another HP printer yesterday and I got the same error message? I've spent 9 days now dealing with this and I'm almost bald. [yikes] Most women dont look good bald.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let your hair grow back in. 

Here's a "stab in the dark", we'll try removing all the unique device information from the USB parameters and let Windows rebuild it. First, uninstall all of the printer drivers for anything HP, then do this process, finally after the reboots, try the install again.

First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall any HP or unknown device under Printers.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function.


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

That unfortunately didn't work. Still got an error Printer driver unknown. So I will start pulling my hair out again.


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

Tried a different brand because I keep hearing that HP and Compaq are having compatability issues but that's not the problem. I still got hardware cannot be installed, printer driver is unknown. Well, what's my next step... anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It sounds like the XP installaion is somehow corrupted. Perhaps a repair of XP is in order at this point.

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## yesyesarekay (Dec 19, 2006)

Install the Software first - Do Not Plug the USB cable when prompted continue the installation by selecting the option "connect the device later".
After completing the S/W installation, Click Start -> Run -> type MSCONFIG.
Click on the Services Tab.
Put a check mark on "Hide All Microsoft Services".
*Then Uncheck all the Services that are related to the the "AOL"* in the same screen.
Click Apply, and clock Close.
Restart the computer as is instructs. 
Now connect the USB cable, should install fine from there.
Go back to MSCONFIG and on the general tab select "Normal Start Up" to make all the services normal.
Restart the computer, try to print. . .. it should get installed and print.

If the software is already installed in the pc, unplug the Usb cable from pc, remove the printer icon from the Printers and Faxes, Uncheck the AOL services in the msconfig, restart the pc and plug back the USB Cable and continue with the Found New Hardware Wizard.

This problem may be due to one of the AOL services' influence on the Plug and play service, resulting some negative impact on it.

Ultimately this results improper USB enumeration and unsuccessful driver installation.

Please let me know if any issue gets resolved using the above mentioned steps.

Thanks and Regards,
Sri Rãm Kishore.S.
[email protected]


----------



## chetan_tiwari (Dec 20, 2006)

guys a success full solution for this issue has a success rate of 90%

cause of this issue is recent update of aol safety and security software

go ahead unplug the usb cable

now open add remove programs click remove on aol uninstaller 
it will show u alist of aol programs to uninstall select aol safety and security software
and uninstall it ... after that . restart computer ... after computer restarts go ahead and connect usb cabel ur printer will be found and installed and u can printer later on u can install aol safety and sequrity using ur aol cd... good luck

*technical support specialist*
[email protected]


----------



## Jim620 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a HP Photosmart 2610 and had the exact same problem at the exact same time. I am glad I was not the only one - wish I found this site earlier so we could have helped each other.

I also fixed it by uninstalling AOL Safety and Security and reinstalling the printer driver from the web site. I will be looking for new antivirus software now.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

First rule of help desk when something happens after you did something else, undo "the something else" you just did...it is most likely the cause. When it comes to Aol software, anything is possible. I once solved an issue where a scsi scanner would not install by uninstalling Aol software I noticed on pc the client wasn't even using and curiously enough it was an HP scanner back on Windows Me.


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

I LOVE YOU. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I can grow my hair back and I'll name the first hair growth after YOU. I'm so happy. I made caledars for my family and sweatshirts [iron ons] and I NEEDED my printer to finish these projects AND NOW I CAN. Have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you tell us what fixed it for future reference? Also...

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## myshells37 (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, the solution was uninstalling AOL security, reinstalling my HP PSC 1315V printer and reinstalling AOL Security.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad you were able to solve the problem... gives one a feeling of satisfaction, doesn't it....
Vicks


----------



## Endicott (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone solved the need to completely and permanently remove AOL SASC? Have seen other suggestions that only the spyware module is a problem. At any rate, while the suggestion above from chetan_tiwari works almost every time, the issue reappears when the AOL software updates itself.


----------

